
Seeing color for the first time: These high-tech lenses can fix color blindness - hellofunk
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/17/seeing-color-for-the-first-time-these-high-tech-lenses-can-cure-color-blindness.html
======
SlipperySlope
The tech apparently works for 80% of color blind persons, by blocking certain
wavelengths that otherwise overwhelm the color blind person's perceptions of
certain colors.

Once the eyes adjust to the diminished total light transmitted by the special
dark sunglasses, the admitted wavelengths allow the color blind person's eyes
to perceive the previously missed colors.

Simple in concept, awesome technology. About $300 a pair and are available to
meet those who need prescription lenses.

